# Touchpad display quality?



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

I can get a 32gb touchpad with all sorts of accessories for a very low price. But I want to verify that the display/viewing angles are decent before I invest in one. I would use it daily but I need to have a solid display. What are your thoughts/opinions?


----------



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

The viewing angles/display on this tablet are top notch. Many do have fairly bad backlight bleeding, when viewing a static black backround in the dark. But under normal use, this is very unnoticable.

A fair warning, while in its current form, CM9 is wonderful to use, and is suitable for daily use, Its not perfect. There are issues with some apps, the camera and mic do not work...so no skype unless you boot back into WEBOS. There are some that are having wifi issues. And there are several bugs that can make the experience less than perfect.

HOWEVER

It cannot be beat for the price, the faults listed are few compared to the buttload of awesome this thing does. If its a good price, go for it, I love mine. But just make sure you know what your getting. I have seen a few unhappy because of the lack of TV out possibility, or no android skype support.


----------



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't use Skype. I want a nice screen and usable games/apps/browser.


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

> I don't use Skype. I want a nice screen and usable games/apps/browser.


Consider that the touchpad is the only dual boot tablet available and the benefits become obvious. I have been using the touchpad as my primary device for almost a year with no regrets. Webos is smooth and fast with all the apps I need to use for both business and pleasure. Several of the larger game companies ( EA and Gameloft) have produced games for the touchpad. The advanced browser app is very smooth and easy to use. While there are not a large number of apps in the catalog, all of them work well. I watch tv programs using video flood and the quality of the screen is very good. The Beats Audio system provides excellent sound for apps and video. Pandora radio now has an app for the touchpad and the multi tasking nature of webOS allows for listening to your music while using the touchpad for apps.

If android is your OS of choice, there are several roms available to allow you the best of both worlds. Basically, it comes to this. The touchpad hardware is excellent. You have the option of using webOS for the true multi tasking or android the the huge app base. Either way, with the touchpad, you win.

-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

SaveU said:


> The viewing angles/display on this tablet are top notch. Many do have fairly bad backlight bleeding, when viewing a static black backround in the dark. But under normal use, this is very unnoticable.


I'd have to agree with this. The colors and viewing angles are great, and while its a little lower in resolution than most 10" Android tablets its not really noticeable in actual use. The light bleeding is really only noticeable on the status bar, and once CM9 has theme support it should be solvable by applying one with a grey/white/ status bar.

Only major caveat, the Touchpad's screen was made for a DPI that isnt natively compatible with Android. It'll default to 160, which looks good but has things too large. Setting it to 132 will make things look perfect, but will break the market unless you patch it with an app in the market.


----------



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

So far I really like it!


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Been using CM7, CM9 and AOKP with great results. This tablet is very functional and fun, but with the noted caveats above. 
If you like to tinker and mod in Android it's a blast. It does require a bit of technical know-how, but not much.

Not all games play but many do, and there are work a rounds for some. I am not a gamer, so I really don't know.

In terms of the screen quality, it is a bit lacking, but not by much. These days displays are amazing and the Touchpad it not at the top. Going from my phone with its SAMOLED screen and from even my Nook Color there is a noticeable difference. But really not that much. Working as a Photographer I use the Touchpad regularly to showcase my work with no complaints.

I did have a friends Galaxy tab in my hand recently and was blown away by the display, but hey, for the money the Touchpad rocks. Just do it.


----------



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's no Super AMOLED+, but it's definitely very usable.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Display is the same panel type that was in the ipad 1 and 2.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Put 6 TouchPads next to each other and you're going to have 6 different screen qualities. I have actually done this. Seriously. Color temperature and brightness is different on every single one.

Is that a problem? Well, all were clear and easy to read, and only one had noticeable screen bleed. If under warranty, HP will usually fix it if you say the screen bleed is altering the colors on the screen (which it was on the one of mine that had that problem).

Viewing angle has never been a problem, it is excellent on this count.

If you wear polarized sunglasses, the screen will be completely blank in portrait mode.. But then again, the 3rd gen iPad has the *exact same problem* lol...


----------



## tbob18 (Feb 21, 2012)

yarly said:


> Display is the same panel type that was in the ipad 1 and 2.


It does not use the the same screen as the iPad 2, the pixels are a slightly different shape (as seen here - I'm not sure why they compare it with Adobe RGB, Android uses the sRGB color space so it should be compared with that - as shown below).

The quality of the display is pretty much on par with the iPad 2, which is pretty good for a mobile LCD.
Like any LCD, color temperature and gamma will vary slightly from screen to screen.

My touchpad has a temperature of 6800k and a gamma of 1.9-2.3 stock, the temperature can be corrected by using Chainfire 3d's nightmode _(on CM7/CM9 4.0.4/AOKP 4.0.4)_ but unfortunately not much can be done to fix the gamma.

After calibration, it is actually quite close to d65/SRGB.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I said panel type (that is IPS), but if you read more into the question, you are correct in it's not the same type of IPS panel


----------



## tbob18 (Feb 21, 2012)

yarly said:


> I said panel type (that is IPS), but if you read more into the question, you are correct in it's not the same type of IPS panel


Ah sorry about that, I misinterpreted it a bit.









They are very similar. I used an iPad 2 side by side with my Touchpad and until I saw that article I thought that they could've been the same exact panel as the colors/brightness were nearly identical.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's okay haha, it was still useful information you brought up


----------

